# reset connection



## rednec0 (Apr 12, 2008)

anybody getting the "problem loading page" dialog? its happening to me a few times and i'm not sure what's happening.


----------



## Lt_Havoc (Apr 12, 2008)

Yup, cant rech the page too, no idea whats up with that.


----------



## Ookamibito (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, me too. I was worried because it usually says the site is down. It says "Internet Explorer cannot display this page" for all you IE users, right? I hope it isn't just me! I can get on every other site I'm usually on...


----------



## DracoGuard (Apr 12, 2008)

Cannot find "http://www.furaffinity.net/user/dracoguard/"

DNS Error - Server cannot be found

thats what i get, thats why i registered here.


----------



## T3HPK (Apr 12, 2008)

Same. I rarely come to the forums, unless there's a problem, so that's why I'm here. I was hoping to find a post by an admin saying the site will be back up soon.... :]

Guess I'll have to go do real-life stuff for awhile. :[


----------



## Wolfbane (Apr 12, 2008)

I get "The connection to the server was reset while the page was loading." The mainsite is down, Likely the server has gone down or has had A power failure.


----------



## SpiritCreations (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep, I can't get to FA either, I also keep getting the "problem loading page" button. First thing I thought of when I woke up is, "it would suck if FA wouldn't load today."

lol Pretty sad FA is the *first* thing I think of when I wake up, but I want to finish a commission and I sent the client a note through FA and I need his info before I paint. 

*kicks FA... is getting way too tired of it crashing for whatever reason....*


----------



## mukichan (Apr 12, 2008)

it's good to know that I'm not the only one having problems. @_@;;


----------



## marmelmm (Apr 12, 2008)

Awright, who was fapping?  Everyone knows that whenever you *fapfapfap*, God kills the server... ;D


----------



## SpiritCreations (Apr 12, 2008)

marmelmm said:
			
		

> Awright, who was fapping?  Everyone knows that whenever you *fapfapfap*, God kills the server... ;D



Well, that at least explains why FA is always down.


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Apr 12, 2008)

I wonder why this site out of *some* that I go to, always unexpectedly crashes...Unless thhey are resetting the connection *shot*


----------



## kitsubaka (Apr 12, 2008)

Yea this sucks a good bit, I finally got some time to work on commissions and trades and such and well CANT GET TO MY REFS D:

Well they will do something eventually....._eventually_


----------



## Meliz (Apr 12, 2008)

thank god i just bought Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles for the DS or i'd have to open some folders and "kill some servers".

instead i can multiplayer on my own. alone. in my room.

okay now i'm depressed. come back FA!!!


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Apr 12, 2008)

FA is the first site I check when I turn on my computer in the morning.  Well I guess I will just play Final Fantasy III on my DS


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 12, 2008)

I hate when FA gets kidnapped and butt raped.


----------



## Keffria (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey maybe I'll actually get my butt into gear and clean my apartment while it's down..... or I'll just go play WoW.

Hope it's back up soon, sucks when Safari states it can't even find the server.


----------



## chrysolithos (Apr 12, 2008)

WHY GOD WHY?


----------



## foxystallion (Apr 12, 2008)

FA goes down more often than Krystal because it is a top one thousand sight in traffic but not in finances, tech staff (all part time volunteers who have to make an RL living), or equipment.


----------



## SamBlob (Apr 12, 2008)

Usually, there is something on the "site status" forum when FA goes down.

Do the admins know the site is down?


----------



## foxystallion (Apr 12, 2008)

I am a bit alarmed by one thing, and I don't mean FA being broken yet again.  When I clicked on my FA personal page bookmark, I got the all too frequent  "Unable to connect" message.  I tried again, and I got through to my page.  What alarms me is that I'm logged in.  I'm darn sure that I logged out last night before going to bed. I did NOT log in this morning.  My home page looks normal, but none of the Submissions, Comments, PMs, etc. links worked except the one to these forums. Its a WTF morning.


----------



## vashdragon (Apr 12, 2008)

Dang, thats a pain.  Lately it seems that FA has been getting slower and slower.  I guess the demand on the server is getting to be a bit much.

But dang, i was really hoping to rub out a lot of those avatar requests that have been pilling up.  Guess ill have to do work on some commissions and private projects till it gets back up.

I need to start donating to the site more often.


----------



## Wolfbane (Apr 12, 2008)

2+ hours and counting and the mainsite is still not responding at all, Whatever happened I have the felling it's something major that has gone wrong


----------



## Meliz (Apr 12, 2008)

it'll be fine.

and if not we'll just start a new FA right on top of 4chan.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm getting it here too.  Looks like the server got hosed hard and needs some personal lovin' just to get it back up again.

Ether that, or Viagra.


----------



## Wolfbane (Apr 12, 2008)

Meliz said:
			
		

> it'll be fine.
> 
> and if not we'll just start a new FA right on top of 4chan.



I like the sound of this, Lets do it anyway


----------



## Foil (Apr 12, 2008)

You most likely pulled up a cached page... You are not seeing your user page that is on the server, just a residual one that was saved in your browser cache.



			
				foxystallion said:
			
		

> I am a bit alarmed by one thing, and I don't mean FA being broken yet again.  When I clicked on my FA personal page bookmark, I got the all too frequent  "Unable to connect" message.  I tried again, and I got through to my page.  What alarms me is that I'm logged in.  I'm darn sure that I logged out last night before going to bed. I did NOT log in this morning.  My home page looks normal, but none of the Submissions, Comments, PMs, etc. links worked except the one to these forums. Its a WTF morning.


----------



## SpiritCreations (Apr 12, 2008)

kitsubaka said:
			
		

> Yea this sucks a good bit, I finally got some time to work on commissions and trades and such and well CANT GET TO MY REFS D:
> 
> Well they will do something eventually....._eventually_



Dude, I totally know what you mean. :/ Everyone links to FA for commission refs and then I can't work on commissions at all until FA is back online... then *I* get bitched at by clients for taking so damned long. D:

I think from now on I'm going to request in my commish form that when they link to refs, to otherwise link to a site other than FA. If they only have their refs on FA, then they can upload to photobucket. >:E I don't want the refs attached to an email because I use ArtSpots' commission queue and I need links. X3


----------



## Nemo (Apr 12, 2008)

In before "the admins are terrible" bitchings


----------



## Idgit (Apr 12, 2008)

If your commissioners bitch at your for taking so long they need a smack in the face.  Seriously, sometimes stuff comes up to delay the process, like stuff like this.


----------



## Espilonarge (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYdLjjzzepg <- This should explain all your problems (or at least amuse you for the next few minutes or hours, depending on how long it takes to fix).


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 12, 2008)

SpiritCreations said:
			
		

> I think from now on I'm going to request in my commish form that when they link to refs, to otherwise link to a site other than FA. If they only have their refs on FA, then they can upload to photobucket. >:E I don't want the refs attached to an email because I use ArtSpots' commission queue and I need links. X3




Just save the ref sheets to your computer? Its faster and easier


----------



## SpiritCreations (Apr 12, 2008)

Idgit said:
			
		

> If your commissioners bitch at your for taking so long they need a smack in the face.  Seriously, sometimes stuff comes up to delay the process, like stuff like this.



LOL Yeah... I wish technology came with a feature where you press a button and their computer/laptop would strangle them. Problem is that a lot of the commissioners see us as machines and not people. One of the commissioners couldn't understand why her deadline was past due (in which I apologized profusely) because my father was in the hospital for heart blocks and I had to take care of my mom who is bedridden and still go to work. :/


			
				Zekumas said:
			
		

> Just save the ref sheets to your computer? Its faster and easier



I like everything in one location.  Since I use ArtSpots' commission queue, I just click on the link that the client gives me. :3 I hate saving ref sheets to my computer amongst the bazillion folders of crap I already have. X3 



Oh hey, I just talked to Yak. He said this:

<yak> FA's down because of the problems at the colo (again). The server is presumably still online and doing fine, but there is no connection from the internet to it - the tracert stops at the colo's router.


----------



## foxystallion (Apr 12, 2008)

Foil said:
			
		

> You most likely pulled up a cached page... You are not seeing your user page that is on the server, just a residual one that was saved in your browser cache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks!  You are probably right. Whew.


----------



## Zekumas (Apr 12, 2008)

Spirit I can;t get your website XD gives me the same timed out error that FA gives me


----------



## SpiritCreations (Apr 12, 2008)

Zekumas said:
			
		

> Spirit I can;t get your website XD gives me the same timed out error that FA gives me



www.spiritcreations.net 

I guess FA being down will give me time to update my forum profile. LOL


----------



## Foil (Apr 12, 2008)

Or when someone sends you a link to FA for a ref for their commision, you can download the image into a directory with their name on it so that you cannot use FA as a crutch...



			
				SpiritCreations said:
			
		

> kitsubaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mazz (Apr 12, 2008)

calm your nerves guys, once staff all wake up and notice they'll make a post about it and get to fixing.. 
Unlike some of you the staff here does sleep.

FA is down a lot so I'm not sure why people have to freak out everytime. If you have refs save them to your computer, email yourself all your info for commissions. FA is down so freaking much I'm surprised people still don't do that yet.


----------



## vashdragon (Apr 12, 2008)

Nemo said:
			
		

> In before "the admins are terrible" bitchings



I really hope i dont start hearing that.


			
				Espilonarge said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYdLjjzzepg <- This should explain all your problems (or at least amuse you for the next few minutes or hours, depending on how long it takes to fix).



This explains FA's april fools joke.


----------



## Martyr (Apr 12, 2008)

Omg, i am amazed that everyone is so surpirsed! lol, this site is always crashing

maybe all get some digital commissions done... hmm What a thought


----------



## T3HPK (Apr 12, 2008)

SpiritCreations said:
			
		

> I like everything in one location.  Since I use ArtSpots' commission queue, I just click on the link that the client gives me. :3 I hate saving ref sheets to my computer amongst the bazillion folders of crap I already have. X3



I'm pretty sure one extra folder titled "CommissionRefs" is a lot better than being bitched at....


----------



## SamBlob (Apr 12, 2008)

Martyr said:
			
		

> Omg, i am amazed that everyone is so surpirsed! lol, this site is always crashing
> 
> maybe all get some digital commissions done... hmm What a thought



Usually when the site crashes, there's a sign that says they're unavailable and that points us to the site status forum.  This time, the sign isn't coming up and there is no news at the site status forum.

What's really creepy is that deviantART is now behaving the same way... ^^;


----------



## Martyr (Apr 12, 2008)

SamBlob said:
			
		

> Martyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah, very true


----------



## yak (Apr 12, 2008)

SamBlob said:
			
		

> Martyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not if the server that is giving you that sign crashes.

Site status forum has been updated.


----------



## STrRedWolf (Apr 12, 2008)

Short end from yak's post:  Colo lost power again.  DB server's OK, primary server's down and needs attention.

Looks like you need a remote KVM and remote-accessible power switch on those servers, yak.  I hope you did put a UPS on 'em so they could shut down nicely.


----------



## yak (Apr 12, 2008)

STrRedWolf said:
			
		

> Short end from yak's post:  Colo lost power again.  DB server's OK, primary server's down and needs attention.
> 
> Looks like you need a remote KVM and remote-accessible power switch on those servers, yak.  I hope you did put a UPS on 'em so they could shut down nicely.


Actually, what I need is a couple of thousand dollars to buy all this stuff. Lacking that, I work with what I've got.
As for the UPSs, I always lived with an impression that any colo should not only have it's own backup generator, but also at least a room full of batteries to keep all the servers from instantly crashing every time a janitor woman cleans the room. That's why it's called the colo, and not the dark corner of my garage.


----------



## T3HPK (Apr 12, 2008)

May someone inform me of what a colo is?


----------



## baggy52 (Apr 12, 2008)

T3HPK said:
			
		

> May someone inform me of what a colo is?



Essentially the physical location of the servers. More information here.


----------



## SamBlob (Apr 12, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> SamBlob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply here and for the status report.

Good to know that I'm not carrying something around that crashes art sites.  (BTW, dA came back shortly after I posted here that it was down)


----------



## SpiritCreations (Apr 12, 2008)

T3HPK said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure one extra folder titled "CommissionRefs" is a lot better than being bitched at....



LOL Nah, I'll just be lazy and tell my clients to upload to photobucket or something so I can have all the info I need in one location.


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone's posted this but, here's the thread with an explanation: http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?tid=19331

Totally lame. I really wanted to see if I got any commissions today. -_-;;


----------



## SamBlob (Apr 12, 2008)

A bit of an upside:  I am getting an error message from FA now, rather than the general one from Firefox.

Is the end in sight?


----------



## leoni2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Probably. Question is how long before that occurs. Well, I have other things to do right now so I can wait.


----------



## T3HPK (Apr 12, 2008)

Except that the forums seem to be dying.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 12, 2008)

wtf is this shit! 

come on purple stickman >:3 fix the forum ;-;


----------



## mukichan (Apr 12, 2008)

it's baaa~ck... x3 I lurve you mods~~ You wub us so much that you got FA back up!!


----------



## STrRedWolf (Apr 12, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> Actually, what I need is a couple of thousand dollars to buy all this stuff. Lacking that, I work with what I've got.
> As for the UPSs, I always lived with an impression that any colo should not only have it's own backup generator, but also at least a room full of batteries to keep all the servers from instantly crashing every time a janitor woman cleans the room. That's why it's called the colo, and not the dark corner of my garage.



Damn, which Colo is that so I can avoid it?  We need another donation campaign then:  "DONATE!  Because our ISP sucks."


----------

